

Should RIM's CEOs Go to Jail?  - transburgh
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/chris-dannen/techwatch/should-rims-ceos-go-jail

======
jacquesm
I don't know about the executives, but I would really like to know how their
accountant signed off on that if it went on for a decade.

Or did Arthur Anderson revive while I wasn't looking ?

